

Google Lunar X Prize Leader Board:  Barcelona Moon Team Leading Astrobotic  - terravion
http://robohub.org/google-lunar-x-prize-leader-board-barcelona-moon-team-leading-astrobotic-moon-express-and-team-indus/

======
terravion
One caveat to the launch date methodology is the failure of the Long March
launch for the Brazilians last night.

[http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2013/12/chinese-long-
march-4b...](http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2013/12/chinese-long-
march-4b-cbers-3/)

------
melling
I believe the teams in the last America's Cup spent about $100 million each
for their boats and R&D.

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/25/4771202/larry-ellisons-
tea...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/25/4771202/larry-ellisons-team-oracle-
wins-the-americas-cup-yacht-race)

If we could turn the space race into some sort of competition every 4 years,
we might just reignite the space age.

